# Barista Pro parts needed



## konzumpro (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi! Where can I find the "1879" pipe for Barista Pro? It's 3 months old and it's cracked. It's replaced in service but I think that I will need more spare parts, it's a rigid, weak plastic thing on the thermojet output.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Just get sage to fix it parts don't exist


----------



## corcodush (Dec 8, 2018)

This one?


----------



## konzumpro (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes! Maybe I will find a lathe service for manufacturing spare parts from metal in the same dimensions but it seems the main functionality of this part is thermal insulation so it must be heat resistant plastic.


----------

